# Advice Needed.



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I am about to take my first foray into stripping down and rebuilding, (probably breaking), some old watches I have.

What is the best toolkit to buy and where do I get it from.

Although Roy has kits on his site it is saying they are out of stock.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The best tools you can buy are made by Bergeon , you can Google to find stockists.... They wont do a kit made up so you will have to spec what you need yourself...

Start with a caseback removing tool and knife then a set of screwdrivers, maybe a crystal lift, then a press with the all the dies, a loupe, some tweezers probably, a pin vice, a range of oilers and the different oils, a ultrasonic cleaner and chemicals for cleaning... This should get you going before you need to get all the other stuff......


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, that has given me food for thought.

I have done some searching and found this kit, does it have most things I will need.

Professional tool kit in wooden case for watch makers / repairers.

Kit contains: strap cutting plier, hole punching plier, eye glass, air pump, watch hands remover, spring bar tools, quartz movement holder, Bonfix, watch glass remover, petrol pot, oil cup, 4 types of movement holders, Chamois leather, siliconised cloth, Jaxa opener, pegwood, hammer, sorting tray, emery stone, dial brushes, pin-tong, set of 9 screwdrivers, files, 2 clockmakers screwdrivers, knife type case opener & 3 pairs tweezers.

Can anyone tell me what a Bonfix is???.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd go with Jason's list. The strap cutters and extra tweezers will just confuse you. I still only use the 1 set of tweezers, the 2nd sized ones I bought just don't feel right.

Drop a couple of the movement holders and grab a bracelet holder and pin removal punches. And set up a good lamp and a comfy chair so you don't slouch in the dark.

And a notebook, pen and digital camera.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

...add an oilstone to sharpen your screwdrivers , bergen tools are expensive tho you are better off in the long run.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, I now have an idea what I need and what I do not yet need.

I am going to order from bergen now I know what I need.


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

For tweezers, I ordered a couple of pairs from dealextreme.com as well as a movement/case holder. I was really impressed with them although, granted, I've never used a pair of good tweezers such as dumont or the like. For about two quid a pair I would certainly reccommend them for use as a hobbyist.

just a heads up if you do order, delivery takes about 2 weeks in my experience


----------

